# Rainbow crab - advice & caresheet please



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Well I've searched on here and haven't managed to come up with anything much. Could someone please point me in the right direction for a good caresheet for a Rainbow Crab? 

From what I have seen so far I have a few questions if anyone can help please:

Diet - do they eat veg, plants plus meat (including prawns fish etc) 

What sort of size do they grow to?

I was going to use an 18" tank for the first twelve months or so with the majority being water and some land based places and then use a 3ft tank (tisn't waterproof hence not using it initially) with a large water bowl - would this be okay?

Substrate playsand plus coir - is that ok for later on?

I have land hermits so would make the rainbow crabs habitat similiar - pots, slate for hiding etc and things to clamber and climb about on - anything I'm missing?

What sort of temperature should they be kept at? Is room temperature of 18-25 degrees okay?

Do I need to heat and pump the water? (Hubby will sort this cos I'm a little thick at this!)

Where can I buy one from and how are they packaged etc?

I'm presuming they dont need any UV or basking lights although I aren't 100% on the UV cos of them shedding - any advice please?

Thanks for any help : victory:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Mrs Mental said:


> Well I've searched on here and haven't managed to come up with anything much. Could someone please point me in the right direction for a good caresheet for a Rainbow Crab?
> 
> From what I have seen so far I have a few questions if anyone can help please:
> 
> ...



1. Crabs are scavengers and will eat anything, I feed mine any veg, meat, seafood also Bloodworm, Algae wafers bit of the old Krill you get the picture

2. 5-6" leg span


3. Will be OK with the water bowl in its not ideal but will be fine for a temporary measure make sure to replace everyday, and if you live in a hard water area leave water in a separate bowl to rest overnight to free of any Chlorine.

4. Substrate yes fine


5. Nope plenty of hiding places vines etc good idea keep the Crab interested.


6. Room temperature is fine although I put them on heat in winter months.


7. Yes when you have the tank you want to use a pump, filter is a must if you do not do this the water will cloud and smell effectively the poor crab will be swimming round in its poop!

8. Pass at the moment on a place to buy, they come packaged in usually a cricket container padded out with spagham moss


9. No UV is need at all for these.

Hope this has been some help to you


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Will add to that make sure your setup is half land half water this is vitally important for the Crab, unfortunately these Crabs have been sold in the common pet shop with misleading information a lot say you need a Aquatic setup this is not the case they only need the water to wet the lungs otherwise they dry out. If kept in a full Aquatic set up with no option to come out onto land and breathe the Crab will slowly die as in effect your drowning them.


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

:notworthy: thats great, thanks you very much.

Well first off I was going to use the 18" tank and have the floor all water with about half of it with land (stones, slates, hidey holes etc) and then as the crab grew up and didnt go into the water so much i was going to use the 3.5ft tank and have it all land with a large waterbowl with stones in for him. From reading up I understand that they need more water when younger to aid their shedding.

Do you think that sounds okay or have I missed something?

Thanks again for all your help : victory:

Have you got any pics of your set up at all?


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Any more help at all people please? And any pics of set ups at all would be great?

Thank you : victory:


----------

